# Needing glass thinkness info for 90 gallon



## ridewake210 (Jan 12, 2007)

Anyone know the thickness of the bottom glass on a 90 gallon aquarium? 

Been searching google for a few minutes now but hardly any good news for my self. 



Thanks for the help


----------



## ReefkprZ (Aug 21, 2010)

5/8 inch tempered. (same thing I used for the bottom pane on my 125g)


----------



## ridewake210 (Jan 12, 2007)

Thanks!!


----------



## ReefkprZ (Aug 21, 2010)

your welcome! 

oh FYI to buy a pane that size should be about $120.00 depending on local glass prices. cost more if you want them drilled because they have to drill them before tempering.


----------



## ridewake210 (Jan 12, 2007)

Not wanting it drilled. 
I just broke the bottom glass on one of my 90's.


----------



## ReefkprZ (Aug 21, 2010)

ouch. best of luck man.


----------



## ridewake210 (Jan 12, 2007)

Thanks

Im going to have to replace the tank trim as well. 
Im 100% sure im going to break it trying to remove it.


----------



## sajata (Aug 21, 2009)

*Re: Needing glass thinkess for 90 gallon*

Glass thickness has nothing to do with the volume of the tank but rather the size of the largest price of glass. Just google/bing aquarium glass thickness calculator. But I will guess 12mm.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## ReefkprZ (Aug 21, 2010)

sajata said:


> Glass thickness has nothing to do with the volume of the tank but rather the size of the largest price of glass. Just google/bing aquarium glass thickness calculator. But I will guess 12mm.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


yes and no. glass thickness has to do with how large the pane is X how much volume is on it. because a 90 has a lot more weight than a 40 breeder but have the same footprint. yet there is about 415lbs of volume weight difference between a 40breeder and a 90 tall. and a 40 breeder has a 3/8ths tempered bottom. where the 90 has 5/8ths


----------



## DaveK (Jul 10, 2010)

ridewake210 said:


> Not wanting it drilled.
> I just broke the bottom glass on one of my 90's.


That's no fun. You might find it less expensive to just get a new tank. Be sure to check prices carefully.


----------



## ridewake210 (Jan 12, 2007)

Have got the 4 corners nearly clean


----------



## ReefkprZ (Aug 21, 2010)

what are the dimensions on that tank? LxWxH


----------



## ReefkprZ (Aug 21, 2010)

oh and a brass bristle brush works great for getting silicone off glass.


----------



## ridewake210 (Jan 12, 2007)

ReefkprZ said:


> what are the dimensions on that tank? LxWxH


 48 7/8 x19 x24 5/8


----------



## ridewake210 (Jan 12, 2007)

Tempered or Annealed?



Edit;
Question has already been answered.


----------



## ridewake210 (Jan 12, 2007)

Im either going to go with 3/8" which was what was in it or bump it up to 1/2". 
Definitely not going to go with 5/8"


----------

